# Photokina 2012: Samyang 10mm f/2.8 for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11190"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11190"></a></div>
<strong>Samyang 10mm f/2.8 prime for APS-C sensor cameras</strong>


Kraków, September 14th 2012 – Samyang Optics company is thrilled to invite all participants of Photokina fairs held in Cologne to visit our stand no. A025 located in the hall 2.1. We will introduce a prototypical version of the Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS UMC CS lens.</p>
<p>Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS UMC CS is a prototype of the ultra wide-angle prime lens designed for use with cameras fitted with APS-C/DX sensors. Its extremely short focus length and rectilinear imaging system ensure extra wide angle of view amounting to 110 degrees (~107 degree for Canon version). As a result the lens is a comprehensive tool for architecture and landscape shooting. New Samyang 10mm 1:2.8 ED AS UMC CS is similar to the 35mm system lens with 15mm or 16mm focal length in the case of Canon APS-C cameras.</p>
<p>All details concerning the optical construction of the lens and available mounts will be published at a later date. The lens will be introduced for sale either at the end of 2012 or in the first days of 2013.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.syopt.co.kr/eng/product/manual_zoom.asp" target="_blank">Visit Samyang</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 14, 2012)

Brilliant! I will get one at some point...


----------



## phemark (Sep 14, 2012)

Help me understand the need of F2.8 in such a lens.

I would think, that at 10mm, this lens will be mostly used as a landscape/architecture photography tool, and for that you will need the biggest DOF. Of course, at 10mm even 2.8mm will you give great DOF, but i will doubt that anyone will use it due to softness.

So why is it F2.8? so you could handhold shoot at night some buildings? (Most would still use tripod and bigger F stop anyway)


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 14, 2012)

2.8 for Milky Way


----------



## KevinAv4 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think since at 2.8 it would be equivalent to 16mm on APS-C, it could possible used indoors in certain circumstances for low light/hand held Photography, plus even if 2.8 is a bit soft,
its better to have it there if you need it and stop down for better results when you want to.

but all of this is still speculation so we will have to wait and see how the lens performs.


----------



## noncho (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice Samyang!
I was dreaming about Canon EF-S 12 2.8, but if Samyang 10 2.8 is optically good and reasonably priced I'll go for it.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll champion any APS-C primes, it's one thing we need more of after all this FF-disappointment lately.

I would have pre-ordered the EFs 11mm f/2.0 if it weren't just a patent. I've got the Sigma 8-16mm, but given how slow that is, this Samyang could be a welcome addition, not a replacement.


(I swear, next time I buy a house, i'm NOT doing it a month before photokina. So many good things flying around and i've got a mortgage to pay. But i can still drool and dream...)


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 19, 2012)

phemark said:


> Help me understand the need of F2.8 in such a lens.
> 
> I would think, that at 10mm, this lens will be mostly used as a landscape/architecture photography tool, and for that you will need the biggest DOF. Of course, at 10mm even 2.8mm will you give great DOF, but i will doubt that anyone will use it due to softness.
> 
> So why is it F2.8? so you could handhold shoot at night some buildings? (Most would still use tripod and bigger F stop anyway)



For Astrographers so they can have less exposure time and less noise in the end. I guess. 
Manual Focus without a proper manual focussing screen wont be hard with that lens i hope. Im having a hard time with my 28mm f/2.5 lens already. Anything else 35+ works fine manually focussing (m42 lenses, no af chip)


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 19, 2012)

Also, as a general rule, an f/2.8 lens used at f/5.6 looks better than an f/5.6 lens used at f/5.6.
(although yes, the f/2.8 lens is a lot bigger than the f/5.6 lens)


----------



## noncho (Dec 20, 2012)

Anything about this Samyang?
3 months from the anouncement and stil nothing around :


----------



## noncho (Jan 18, 2013)

Samyang announced on their Facebook page that the new 10mm f/2.8 ED AS UMC CS lens will be postponed till the end of 2013 due to changes in optical calculation.


----------

